
There may be no immunity against Covid-19, new Wuhan study suggests - 9nGQluzmnq3M
https://www.scmp.com/news/china/science/article/3089476/there-may-be-no-immunity-against-covid-19-new-wuhan-study
======
lbeltrame
Lack of antibodies in the bloodstream does not equate to lack of immunity.

\- There could be antibodies at the mucosal level (IgA)

\- There could be cellular responses (T cells) that aren't detected

\- There could be immunological memory at play after antibodies aren't
detectable anymore

A critique of the work, a little heavy-handed:

[https://statmodeling.stat.columbia.edu/2020/06/17/some-
forec...](https://statmodeling.stat.columbia.edu/2020/06/17/some-forecasting-
for-covid-19-has-failed-a-discussion-of-taleb-and-ioannidis-et-
al/#comment-1363907) (this specific comment)

~~~
throwaway888abc
Thanks for link!

------
throwaway888abc
I read that too before [1].

On contradiction [2], from today. "Despite that, Gates said recent evidence
points to the antibody response being "very strong," which suggests about a
year of immunity to anyone who gets the disease."

It gets incredibly difficult to make opinion on all this. In the meantime,
people are dying. That's verifiable.

[1] [https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-
antibo...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-
antibody/antibody-levels-in-recovered-covid-19-patients-decline-quickly-
research-idUSKBN23T1CJ) [2] [https://edition.cnn.com/2020/06/25/us/bill-gates-
coronavirus...](https://edition.cnn.com/2020/06/25/us/bill-gates-coronavirus-
town-hall-us/index.html)

